# Anyone know anything about SCAD?



## CelieTiger (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm about to send off my application to Savannah College of Art and Design, and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about their Dramatic Writing program. I have friends who attended undergrad there in non-writing/film fields and disliked it, but I've also heard good things from professors in my area. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Geno (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey! I don't know too much about the scriptwring program, but I know a few grad students in the film production program and they like the program.


----------

